# Report Database Problems Here



## ksouers (Sep 26, 2009)

Everyone, looks like the vast majority of the problems have been fixed.
Certainly, there are still some problems left but it's a much smaller issue now than it was a couple days ago.

No posts have been lost, but they may not be in the correct place or just not visible.

If you notice any posts that seem to be missing or in the wrong place please report them here. I'll correct them as quickly as possible.

Please report the board, topic and member who posted it so I can track it down and correct it. You may also send a PM if you wish.

Example:
Whats Left? > Computer Geek Zone > Report Database Problems Here > ksouers


Thank you all for your patience and support.

Kevin


----------



## Cliff (Sep 26, 2009)

I noticed a problem with a post by the name of " First Engine No Plans " under work in progressposted by HYTECH on 9-21-09 it is all mixed up it has stuff in it from a whole bunch of other post's and the second page will not come up. Cliff


----------



## ksouers (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Cliff.

Yep, that's the thread I was originally trying to fix when I accidentally putting everything under that thread.
I started a copy of it and as I come across the posts they will be moved to it.

The original thread will be deleted when I've got it all put back together.


----------



## rudydubya (Sep 27, 2009)

Kevin, several replies missing, some with pictures, from a couple of threads I started:

The Tools and Tips > Machine Modifications > Reducing Mini-Mill Column Flex (and Column Y-Axis Alignment) > rudydubya
and
The Tools and Tips > Machine Modifications > Mini-Mill Spindle-Column Alignment > rudydubya

... Actually, looks like five or six of the most recent threads in Machine Modifications are missing replies.


----------



## ksouers (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks Rudy.
Those two are now fixed.


----------



## Kermit (Sep 29, 2009)

Interesting glitch in the PM system.

I tryed to send Black85vette a Private Message by clicking on the icon on his profile page. Steamer Dave replied to me. I haven't heard from black85vette yet.


Hope it isn't mixed up too bad. 
Kermit


----------



## ksouers (Sep 29, 2009)

Kermit,
I didn't see any issues. Checked member records for both, nothing is amiss.

Is it possible Dave posted before 'vette and that was the PM icon you clicked on?


Kevin


----------



## Kermit (Sep 29, 2009)

I am almost positive I was in Blackvette's profile. I remember because he has his personal email address hidden.  

I suppose I could have 'clicked' something I shouldn't have, but I'm not sure what that would be...

I'll just chalk it up to my error then, although I have no idea what error I committed.


----------



## ksouers (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry, Kermit. I'm at a loss as well.

Keep an eye on it. If it happens again, let me know.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## applescotty (Sep 29, 2009)

Kevin,

I'm not sure if this is related the database problem, but it does seem to be some type of problem. If I click "Show own posts" in the left hand pane, I get the listing shown in the own_posts.jpg file that's attached. If I click on "Re: Ham Radio", though, I get taken to this topic:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=6163.msg64483#msg64483

More repeatable for you, but shows up a little different:
Searching for 'N0QYQ' with 'applescotty' as the user gives me the results shown in the search_results.jpg image that's attached. Clicking on either "Re: First Engine No Plans" or "Re: Ham Radio" takes me to the same thread as linked above.

Scott


----------



## ksouers (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Scott. Got it fixed.

The "Re: First Engine No Plans" is the original one that got messed up. All the valid posts have been transferred to a fresh topic: "First Engine No Plans".

All of the "lost" posts are under the broken topic. I'm keeping them there so I know where they are.


----------



## ariz (Sep 30, 2009)

as Kermit, I sent a PM to RobWilson on Sept 28 and didn't get any reply

maybe that Rob didn't connect to the forum, or is there a problem?


----------



## ksouers (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks ariz.

Have you heard from Rob?


----------



## kvom (Oct 4, 2009)

I was reviewing my paddleducks build thread and noticed a couple of posts are missing, notably where I posted the video of the first run.


----------



## 4156df (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm trying to post a reply to my thread "Building Rudy's Steam Tractor". When I hit "Preview" is says "Fetching preview", but it never does. I've tried on a two different computers, but no luck. Any ideas?
Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 5, 2009)

4156df  said:
			
		

> When I hit "Preview" is says "Fetching preview", but it never does.



Me too #df  .......... I'm sure Kevin will oust the gremlins in due course though :bow:

CC


----------



## ksouers (Oct 5, 2009)

kvom,
I found two missing posts. The subject title had changed and didn't show up in my initial searches. They should be back now.

CC/df,
I'm at a loss on the preview issue. I tried it on this post and no joy. I thought it might be that only trying to preview on the broken threads wouldn't work. Let me get a bit more of the DB straightened out and I'll see what I can do, though this is something I don't want to leave hanging.


Kevin


----------



## ozzie46 (Oct 5, 2009)

I also had no luck with "preview"on apost I did yesterday.

 Ron


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 5, 2009)

I noticed the preview issue for the first time yesterday. I use it a lot and can't say it was a problem 2 or 3 days ago. Hope that's of some help.


----------



## dsquire (Oct 5, 2009)

A couple of days ago I had the preview problem as well a couple of times so I copies my post and backed out then tried to post again and it worked ok. Seems to be OK now.

Cheers 

Don

PS: guess I spoke too soon. under Preview Post it now says "Fetching preview..."

Don

Edit: It would'nt preview but it posted OK so I came by to edit it and add this line. Don


----------



## mklotz (Oct 6, 2009)

10/6/09 1500 PDT

Preview doesn't work for me either.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 6, 2009)

When looking at a post...you can 'Reply' or 'Quote' which will create a reply with what the poster said. No problem there.

When replying though, if you 'Insert Quote'...that doesn't work anymore.


----------



## ksouers (Oct 6, 2009)

Marv/zee,
Thanks for the reports.
I'll see what I can find as soon as possible.


Kevin


----------



## Maryak (Oct 20, 2009)

Kevin,

Whilst logged on to the forum, I attempted to reply to a post, I was then re-directed to the you must register or login page. Tried 3 times with the same result. After login from the you must register page I was able to post my reply. Strange, I don't know if I'm logged in twice or what.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Oct 20, 2009)

When I log in I get a screen saying my name or password is wrong, I click log in again without changing anything and it logs in.
Its not a big deal but I'm not sure if it happens to anyone else.
It stopped for a while but it is doing it again.
thanx -B-
My preview dosent work as well.


----------



## Kermit (Oct 20, 2009)

As a simple suggestion for anyone experiencing problems they never had BEFORE the mix-up. Try clearing out your 'cookies' folder. Sometimes this helps, as it forces new files to be created when the website loads. Some of these forum setting changes could be as simple as deleting a file and letting HMEM reload a new cookie. It has worked for me before.

No promises though  ,
Kermit


----------



## ChooChooMike (Oct 20, 2009)

Ditto on the preview problem for the last few weeks. Page stays stuck at "Fetching Preview..."

ALSO and maybe related, if I click on "Quote", the page shows the green "Loading..." banner at the top and gets stuck there. Never returns with the 'quoted' text and corresponding Reply box. If I open the "Quote" link in a new page or tab, then it works fine.

HTH !!

Mike


----------



## ksouers (Oct 21, 2009)

Bob/KK,
I've not come across the login issue you've had. Is it possible the computer had been turned off for some reason? Perhaps for an update of some kind? That seems to be the only time I've had to re-login. As Kermit mentioned, I suspect something to do with cookies and/or security settings.

Mike, I've not been able to duplicate the issue with Quoting. It works just fine for me when quoting from someone's post. However, when trying to quote from another post while in the edit screen it doesn't work. But, honestly, I can't say whether it worked before or not. I never tried that feature.

Thanks for the reports everyone.

I'm down to the last few (about 500 or so) errant posts. It seems they will all have to be done one at a time.

Kevin


----------



## rudydubya (Oct 22, 2009)

Has anyone discovered the solution to the "Fetching preview..." problem yet?

Rudy


----------



## ksouers (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry Rudy. Not yet 

Though I suspect (hope?) it will clear itself up when the last few hundred replies get straightened out.


----------



## putputman (Oct 24, 2009)

I have had the problem with the "fetching preview" also and thinking it was just my incompetents with computers, I posted it and then immediately "modified" the post to correct it. It all turned out OK and I was pleased with my success.

I just think that this is the best forum on the internet (at least the ones that I use), it is free, no pop-ups or advertisements, and best of all, when there is a problem, someone steps up and acknowledges the problem and says they are working on it. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Wouldn't it be nice if Microsoft or Google and those kind of business 
would do the same.

Hats off to you ksouers and everyone else who keeps this forum under control.


----------



## 4156df (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,

The link on this topic appears to be broken: http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3455.0. Earlier postings showing the technique being discussed don't show up when I click the link/topic. Thanks for your help.

Dennis


----------



## ksouers (Nov 2, 2009)

Dennis,
Thanks for bringing it up. The first post has been fixed.

Kevin


----------

